# Hair Tattooing: Hot or Not?



## HairEgo (Mar 24, 2009)

So I've been seeing A LOT of tattooing comming back lately...remember the early - mid 90's when it was cool to get your name shaved into your head? It's making a HUGE comeback with funky desings and cuts to go along with it....so my question for you is.....hot or not?






















I think it all depends on the guy, but I'm kinda really loving this lately!


----------



## esha (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan


----------



## cablegiirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Eh, I like how it looks with certain designs, but definately not all. I also think too many guys would get this and if they don't get the regular trims to keep it looking nice. it will look scruffy and weird.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm with you HairEgo. It all depends on the guy.


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 24, 2009)

I've known one guy who actually does it, some asian dude I know. But he pulls it off really well.

he has a mohawk with the designs on the side, I thought it was cute.


----------



## fawp (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it's pretty cool. Obviously, it's a cut that needs to be maintained but that's true for most haircuts.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 24, 2009)

It wasnt cool back then and it isnt now.


----------



## candygalore (Mar 24, 2009)

i agree it all depends on the guy.


----------



## Darla (Mar 24, 2009)

not liking it

hey how about this?


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 24, 2009)

Loved it then and still loving it now. However, I was wearing a fauxhauk before it got all randomly popular and still would if my hair were short enough. I like "unusual" styles.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it depends on the pattern and the guy. It can look really trashy and cheap.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *missmignonne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Loved it then and still loving it now. However, I was wearing a fauxhauk before it got all randomly popular and still would if my hair were short enough. I like "unusual" styles. I love when women have enough confidence to rock a different style like the fauxhawk!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 24, 2009)

i love them, for the longest time i wanted steps, but than realized with hair as light as mine you cant see them.

i wish i had hair that could get the "tattooing" in it. it is by far my favorite hair style even if i would never have the guts to do it


----------



## Karren (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw some really nice Steelers Logos during the Super Bowl run!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not a fan of this look, but I guess it does depend on the guy and the design.


----------



## Darla (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sorry this is so ... so .... Vanilla Ice






(Ice Ice Baby) GET REAL


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 24, 2009)

It really depends on the guy but in general I think it's not hot. The only I've ever thought it looked good on is this dude


----------



## Aprill (Mar 24, 2009)

Always thought it was tacky


----------



## McRubel (Mar 24, 2009)

It's kinda fun and different.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 24, 2009)

i think it looks really chavvy and naff!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not sure about this hairstyle...


----------



## Darla (Mar 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think it looks really chavvy and naff! are you going Brit onn us? i have no clue what those terms mean


----------



## sonsireegemini (Mar 24, 2009)

Had to come in here to see what this was all about. I remember this mess. Hated it back then and hate it now

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I've been seeing A LOT of tattooing comming back lately...remember the early - mid 90's when it was cool to get your name shaved into your head? It's making a HUGE comeback with funky desings and cuts to go along with it....so my question for you is.....hot or not? 
http://www.thefadeinn.com/fadeinn_im...n1_500x375.gif

http://www.oojudoo-oojufink.co.uk/ba...ir_etching.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3292/...0b2356.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/...0fc071a420.jpg

I think it all depends on the guy, but I'm kinda really loving this lately!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it depends on the guy.


----------



## GvM (Mar 24, 2009)

It is an interesting look, and I do think it suits some guys, but the thing is you really only see it on the chavs around here so you tend to get that associated with it - much like the whole thing with ugg boots, etc...


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it is fine for younger guys but kind of sad when the older ones try it...


----------



## mirelydiaz (Mar 24, 2009)

It does look fun but I don't think any guy can pull that off.


----------



## Saja (Mar 24, 2009)

2 years ago my brothers soccer team did mohawks/fauxhawks for finals, and got there numbers done on the sides. As a team unity thing i liked it. After finals (which they won and went to the nationals and won bronze hahah) they all had to shave them off cuz it just looked ridiculous.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It really depends on the guy but in general I think it's not hot. The only I've ever thought it looked good on is this dude
http://www.sesaclatina.com/writerpub...guillermo2.jpg

RawRrRRrr....I dont usually find pretty boys attractive, but damn that guys hot!


----------



## LaItaliana (Mar 30, 2009)

uhg..my ex used to get that done &amp; I thought it was really lame then, still do today. Its just too much.

Never really seen a white boy with it though lol


----------



## gommiebears (Mar 31, 2009)

It depends on the guy.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Mar 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it is fine for younger guys but kind of sad when the older ones try it... Originally Posted by *mirelydiaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It does look fun but I don't think any guy can pull that off.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it looks trashy.


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it depends on the pattern and the guy. It can look really trashy and cheap.


----------



## Snoo (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it depends on the guy, i guess I would like a little sketchy thing, really not into heavy design... Maybe more for the macho look.. But not a huge fan.


----------



## riot1234 (Dec 23, 2010)

i dont like it =p


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 4, 2011)

It is making a big comeback for sure. I have done it and a lot of the Sebastion educators are doing it as well.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Jan 6, 2011)

YO VIP! LETS KICK IT!

I remember this, &amp; actually quite like it. I prefer the simple designs.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it really depends on the guy. Maybe if it wasn't too over the top, like a small design.


----------

